# Weimaraner Looking For Home



## ciarra (Jan 4, 2008)

This is a beautiful dog! He has a silver grey coat and sky blue eyes. He is a very active dog that requires excercise. We do not personally hunt, but I know this dog would do wonderful as a hunting dog given the right training. He is EXTREMELY smart and fun loving. He was raised with young children and other small animals, so he does well with both. This is my husbands dog that he bought before we got married. My husband is now enrolling in med school and does not have the time neccesary to take care of this breed of dog and I am a full time working mother of two, therefore I definitly don't have time for this dog. I want him to go to a home that will love him and give him the opportunity to be the wonderful dof that he is. If there is anyone out there that is interested or might know someone that is interested, please contact me. 801-815-0135


----------

